# DMT Coarse vs Atoma 400



## Tler (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm looking for a lapping plate under $90 ish and am debating between the DMT diasharp coarse (325 grit) and Atoma 400.

1) I've read some negative reviews of DMT's quality control. Is this a valid concern?
2) I'm looking for a grit that will flatten my shapton glasses 1k-16k (and other synthetics) effectively, but without leaving scratches throughout the stones. Have I chosen the correct grits to consider purchasing?
3) any other options I should consider? (not looking to drop 300 on the shapton lapping plate)

Thanks


----------



## K813zra (Mar 10, 2018)

Personally, for flattening I prefer a 140 grit atoma. It sticks less and works faster. If what you want is to texture the top of the finer stones after you can always use a pocket sized dmt or atoma 400 afterward. That is not to say that the 400 won't work, it will, but to me it is too slow.

Having said that, yes, I like the atoma over the DMT. In order I like the Atoma-iwood-CKTG-DMT. That is order of plate/stone sticking.

However, the DMT dia flat is a nice plate. The big 10x4 plate. It is expensive and has not proven itself in longevity, for me, yet. However it is much nicer for flattening some larger stones. Most synthetic users don't have to worry about that though.


----------



## Paraffin (Mar 10, 2018)

One other option you might consider is the JKI Diamond Flattening Plate at $55. I considered the Atoma or DMT, but I was buying some stones from JKI at the same time, and the relatively low cost of this plate made the whole setup more affordable.

It works fine for flattening my Gesshin 400, 2k, and 6k stones, doesn't load up or leave scratches. I don't think I'd want a higher grit diamond plate that would take longer to flatten a stone.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 14, 2018)

I have the Atoma 400 and it's a very nice piece for flattening my Sigma Power stones.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 14, 2018)

shapton plate and atoma 400 are comparable micron sizes


----------



## Barclid (Mar 15, 2018)

Atoma 140 for speed, atoma 400 for surface finish on the stone. Although to be honest, any time I care about surface finish on my stone I'm probably going to use a nagura to finish the conditioning. I just lap everything with the 140 for convenience sake. I've tried the nanohone button tech lapping plate and it's certainly my favorite for speed and lack of stiction but it's also prohibitively expensive for most folks.


----------



## lesslemming (Mar 21, 2018)

Maybe Im late for the party but:

Atome 400 all day long!

I have used the DMT coarse and fine exclusively for a long while mainly for flattening stones with good results but bad performance. The stones were flat and smooth but the process was slow and painful. They stuck together like magnets and it was catastrophic at times. The Atoma does not do that. I have a 400 with a 1200 sheet glued to its other side. The 400 cuts them all and is perfect for any stone from 1k up to 8k. For my Jnats and my 10k+ Stones I finish the surface with the 1.2k and its wonderful. Highly recommended!
Just get the 400, it will be enough for all. Decide from there if you do a lot of flattening or have a lot of coarse stones and add the 140 for easier work. Or maybe youll find that you have a lot of high end stones that you would like to be extra smooth and get the 1.2k. Or see if the 400 is really all you need


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

I second the atoma. Flattens my stones quickly and have had it for a few years w no issue


----------

